# Autosleeper Broadway EL Advice



## gizmo26 (Aug 27, 2006)

Having initially looked at the Merc. County range, we have now stumbled across the Autosleeper Broadway EL which seems to satisfy our requirements as a replacement to our Bessie E410.
Would be grateful for advice from other owners on a few points before we make final decisions:

a) How do current owners find the vehicle - any major snags etc?

b) although the base vehicle comes with the 2.2 100PS engine, is it worth going for the 2.2 130PS?

c) Is the 130PS the 6-speed version? If so, is this variant more susceptible to the 'judder' problems?

d) I have read somewhere that Peugeot are now sending MH chassis of the line with an updated gearbox. Is this correct and if so, are all new ones coming off with this upgrade?

Thanks in advance for your help and advice guys. A great forum that never dissapoints with valuable advice.

Peter
:roll:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

gizmo26 said:


> a) How do current owners find the vehicle - any major snags etc? Don't know. Haven't got one.
> 
> b) although the base vehicle comes with the 2.2 100PS engine, is it worth going for the 2.2 130PS? Yes. Most definitely.
> 
> ...


Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## teamsaga (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi peter,
i bought a new sigma e l which is last years broadway. the six speed gearbox is the worst of the judderers. mine was rebuilt several times but not cured, I think dave was lucky enough to get a new gearbox. some garages have no experience of gearbox rebuilds , it is not usually done these days. so if yours needs a rebuild make sure the garage has done some before.
I also had a lot of problems with the conversion , some serious enough to be worrying about . If you buy one I recommend buying the extended autosleeper warranty , you may need it.


----------



## waldey (Jun 8, 2009)

*Broadway*

Hi Peter

I was in the unfortunate position of owning a Broadway EK low profile for a week.

To answer your questions:

a) How do current owners find the vehicle - any major snags etc? 
Our broadway was totally unreliable and we rejected the vehicle using our rights under the Sale of Goods Act - see my blog for details

b) although the base vehicle comes with the 2.2 100PS engine, is it worth going for the 2.2 130PS? 
Definately worth going for the 130PS engine. Six speed box is better than the 5 speed and 70mph cruising is a breeze

c) Is the 130PS the 6-speed version? If so, is this variant more susceptible to the 'judder' problems? 
I had no judder problems whatsoever, so cannot comment. The much discussed fixes may have been applied from new.

d) I have read somewhere that Peugeot are now sending MH chassis of the line with an updated gearbox. Is this correct and if so, are all new ones coming off with this upgrade? 
As above, really. In fact, the gearbox was one of the few things that didn't cause us any problems.

Good luck


----------

